# Painting a rusty chain link fence?



## -db (Sep 17, 2009)

Some of the sections of the fence at a house we just purchased is fully covered in surface rust and I would like to paint the fence and would like some input on how to do it.

I'm thinking some of that rust converting primer, then would I be better off trying to spray paint or use a roller? Spraying will obviously be easier, but will waste alot of paint. But, if I rolled it on, will I end up with missed areas on the "inside" of the links and I'll have to paint the top bar with a brush? 

I'm hoping this will work and not just rust through in a year.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Personally, I have had very good results with the rust converters. For painting a fence use a cheap brush. You can work the paint into all those little nooks. Spraying would be a big waste of paint. Don't go too fast or you will have it all over you.

If you are going with the original metallic finish, there is a galvanized paint made for fences.


----------



## -db (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the input.

I was at Menards tonight and picked up 2 8oz bottles of Rustoleums Rust Reformer and a gallon of Rustoleums oil based chain link fence paint. The can doesn't say anything about being a galvanized paint.

I did use a can of the galvanized spray paint last fall on a section, but did not use the rust converter first, I just sprayed over the rust. It is showing some rust through already, so hopefully this will turn out better.

I also pick up a box of chip brushes from Harbor Freight.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i would use a roller with say a 1/2'' nap


----------



## -db (Sep 17, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> i would use a roller with say a 1/2'' nap


Have you tried this?

The paint can says use 1-1/2" nap, but the only one Menards has was $6.00 ea. I plan to look at Lowes when I'm there tomorrow (I bought the brushes for another project anyway).


----------

